# Need ICD-9 code



## mitchsp (Jan 12, 2010)

Our physician has a diagnosis that we've never used. I need to know a diagnosis for "intracardiac mass". I have googled & keywords were; cardiac tumors, right atrial intracardiac mass, myxoma, thrombus. help!!


----------



## mitchsp (Jan 12, 2010)

mitchsp said:


> Our physician has a diagnosis that we've never used. I need to know a diagnosis for "intracardiac mass". I have googled & keywords were; cardiac tumors, right atrial intracardiac mass, myxoma, thrombus. help!!


I need help with locating a diagnosis for "intracardiac mass". Help!!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jan 12, 2010)

Our physician uses myxoma all the time. The only code I have found is 239.89. However, we switched to Carol Buck's ICD-9 book this year and it specifically states "the term "mass," unless otherwise stated, is not to be regarded as a neoplastic growth." But my physician states myxoma as his dx.


----------



## tristate (Jan 12, 2010)

how about 429.89


----------

